# Tamiya Lexus LFA



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I normally due space and sci fi , but I took a break and saw this awesome new kit from Tamiya that I had to build. Only 500 being made, $300k a piece. Ill settle for the 1/24 kit . Hope you like the pics.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So I'm not sure from your description but I think you said you built this as a break from Scifi? If so it is a outstanding build. I don't usually build outside the monster/scifi category but I did build cars, mostly the Roth/Barris custom types, when I was a kid and have a few in the stash to build in the future. That is a nice looking car though and will look spiffy on the shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I am not a car model fan, but if it wasn't for the background I would have thought it was real.
( Now I don't know if it's my lack of knowledge about cars or the quality of the work, I'll go with the later. )
Very nice job jaws62666 :thumbsup: ( May I call you jaws6 ??)


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Your best work to date I think. I'm not a fan of this design, but honestly, your model and pictures look better than the press photos I've seen of the real car. Very nice job.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

machgo said:


> Your best work to date I think. I'm not a fan of this design, but honestly, your model and pictures look better than the press photos I've seen of the real car. Very nice job.


Thank you for the kind words. This was a very neat kit to build, and the detail was incredible.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think you've done a beautiful job! Tamiya makes wonderful kits.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> This was a very neat kit to build, and the detail was incredible.


I've never built a Tamiya car kit but from the photos it looks like the detail is amazing!!! Beautiful work, jaws...!! Very cool!! - Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very clean build!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
This is one of Tamiyas latest releases isn't it? 

Chris.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Very clean build!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> This is one of Tamiyas latest releases isn't it?
> 
> Chris.


Yes , I think in Feb


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice car! Where's the model?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Scott Hasty said:


> Nice car! Where's the model?


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

jaws62666 said:


> Thanks for the compliment


Thanks for sharing!


----------

